
Using temporal convolution to detect Audio Deepfakes - mohammedri
https://medium.com/dessa-news/detecting-audio-deepfakes-f2edfd8e2b35
======
mohammedri
Hey HN,

This is our first attempt to use temporal convolution to detect audio
deepfakes.

We released a (still WIP) tutorial and code on how we built this. We will be
providing a more technical deep dive soon.

Check it out [https://github.com/dessa-public/fake-voice-
detection](https://github.com/dessa-public/fake-voice-detection)

